# Jellyfish



## Guest (May 10, 2011)

Has anyone kept them?
I was watching a video of a jellyfish tank featured on pfk, and it was hypnotic. So calming, I could picture myself in front of one listening to whale songs or something


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

damn that is cool

problem with jellies is that you need the correct tank. only recently have jelly tanks come on the market for the average hobbyist but they are so expensive. but this cube tank is a good size. any links to the manufacturer and prices? id be interested if its the right price.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Cool yes but also extreamly expensive. New I think they run a couple thousand for a tank only around 10g or so. You can do DIY and modify a standard tank but the main thing is if you are serious about jellies you need to design the tank right or it will not work. In general the tank should have no corners where the jellies can get stuck and no filter openings that could suck them into the filter.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

i hope in a few years or so the price of home jelly tanks will come down and become a little more affordable. would be real nice to have one


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

His Majesty said:


> i hope in a few years or so the price of home jelly tanks will come down and become a little more affordable. would be real nice to have one


Hopefully it will. Right now the most economical option would be get a standard tank then bend an acylic sheet around the bottom. Im not sure what these premade tanks use for filtration though.

I beleive ak bought a used jelly fish tank a bit back so mayby he can chime in on how the filter is setup with jellies in mind.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

yeh i remember AK getting it. but he turned it into a shrimp tank because keeping jellies was too troublesome


----------

